# Our first rescue of 2009



## Marty (Jan 11, 2009)

Guys this has been an incredible heartwrenching week for the Board of Directors.

We were able to move on this within 48 hours and bring her out of there.

She was just the saddest little thing I have ever seen.

This is why you donate to us.

The coupons you have sent us will help feed her.

The wormers you sent will be used to help her parasite problems.

The probios you sent will be used to help her rally.

The blankets you sent will be used to help keep her warm.

The bandaging you sent will be used for her poor little feet.

The cash you sent was used to pay her hospital bill.

Please meet our little girl, now known as "Little Miss Tennessee"

I can't wait to give you all updates on her

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HJXxSCoYGg


----------



## terrid (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh my god, thank god you got to her in time and she's so young.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 12, 2009)

WOW~ that one had me crying! I am so glad you found her when you did, and she now has a second chance on life. Corinne


----------



## SilverDollar (Jan 12, 2009)

Unbelievable. I just cannot understand this sort of abuse and neglect.




Thank God for CMHR; God bless you all for what you do. You are angels.





I will be keeping Little Miss Tennessee in my thoughts and prayers and look forward to her updates.



I just know you all will take such awesome care of her.


----------



## twister (Jan 12, 2009)

Marty you sure know how to tug the heartstrings, that poor little girl, thank God you got her out of there. I am going to send a donation to CMHR for Little Miss Tennesee, It's not much but every little helps and so I challenge everyone that reads this to send a little bit to CMHR. This is going to be a tough year but dig out your pennies guys.

God Bless you for all you do for those that don't have a voice.

Yvonne


----------



## Frankie (Jan 28, 2009)

Marty, I sure hope she is doing better, thank you again to CMHR.

Is there anything she needs we could help with? Please let us know.

Thanks


----------



## Carol Z (Jan 30, 2009)

I know that this is the age of YouTube, but there are still lots of people on dial-up who can't view videos. Whenever you post a video without any other information, there are people like myself who are left in the dark, not able to hear or see the story you're trying to get out.

Maybe you're posting the information elsewhere and I'm just missing it, but if you're not, please consider adding the rescue information to your post.

Thanks!


----------



## Gini (Jan 31, 2009)

Some people have dial up so it is impossible to view the u-tube video. If you will go to the CMHR web site Mona has put up the pictures. Thank you Mona for doing that. Miss Tennessee's story needs to be told!

Gini


----------

